# Oriental Aquatics - Where your plants come from



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Saw this posted recently on another forum, thought I share here on APC.

Oriental Aquatics is one of the world's largest Aquatic Plant suppliers. Many LFS get there plants from Oriental Aquatics located in Singapore.

Take a photo tour of there facility. Very neat stuff. http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/travel/Leong_Oriental.html

I was personally surprised to see Java moss grown on bare floors.

-SULLY


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Just a very minor note, it's _Oriental Aquarium_http://www.orientalaquarium.com/. Not sure why he calls it "Oriental Aquatics," he correctly calls it "Oriental Aquarium" in the second sentence of the article.

Very cool article.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

And I agree their plants are extremely top notch. All of the plants I have gotten from them are extremely high quality, with not one spot of algae, disease, or flaws anywhere on the plants. Like Tropica, many of the plants are grown emmersed, which makes it easier for them to adapt to your specific aquatic environment. You can get excellent quality limnophila aromatica and pogostemon stellata from them. But unlike Tropica, they don't grow their plants in rockwool, so their plants can be imported to the USA!

There is a place online where you can place an order from pretty much any of the plants in their catalog and get them direct - "Pets Warehouse." However, that vendor is the source of extreme controversy, because several years ago, the owner sued several people on an e-mail list. You can Google for the URL and full story of what happened. Then make up your own mind if you want to order or not.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

OA has great plants!! There are two much better places to order OA plants from, Aquabotanic/Robert Hudson who is a sponsor, and Charlie "lowcoaster" on aquabid.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Great to know that AB get their plants from this place. No wonder the quality is so top notch. I ordered some nanas from singapore, but sure if it's from Oriental Aquarium (thanks salt for the correction), I got them form Aquatic Magic. But anyways I stuck them in two of my tanks, and my nearly all my cherry shrimp died within 24 hours from both tanks. 

So I wonder if these plants are sterilized or cleaned to a standard, or are they just rinsed..anyone care to guess why my shrimp died or have any insight on the sterilization of oversea plants?

-SULLY


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

someone called singapore??


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Second he takes all the plants he gets and puts them in his own tanks. So he takes plants that are grown emmersed and then adapts them to his tanks so when you get them you then have to adapt them AGAIN to your tanks. Pretty hard on the plants.


That is the most idiotic, stupid, moronic thing I have ever read or heard from anyone in this hobby. The handle you have chosen for yourself really says it all. And then you have the nerve to mention Pets Warehouse! My God...

Whoever you are calling yourself today, read, study, learn, and enjoy your hobby. Don't sweat the little things. You didn't get the plants you wanted because I ran out, and you got your money back immediately, without any arguement or hassle, and with an apology, and yet this is at least the third time you have tried to humiliate me. Sometimes you need to pick your battles. It was actually members of THIS forum that I started the whole special order plant deal for extremely rare plants from Singapore in the first place, and it was because of your violent reaction and a couple of other people that I almost decided not to bother doing it again. But enough people from this forum told me they wanted me to try again to get those plants that I decided to do it. You are talking about the HC, Toninas and so forth. It requires a big risk on my part to put it together. It is a special deal entirely different from my normal business.

Oh, and another thing: I never treated you anything but nice and with respect. So why can't you do the same?

I do not currently import plants from Oriental Aquarium. My normal imports come from plant farms in Indonesia, and the Singapore plants from a private dealer.

Sully, I think it is just coincidence. I do not think adding plants could have caused their death.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> That is the most idiotic, stupid, moronic thing I have ever read or heard from anyone in this hobby. The handle you have chosen for yourself really says it all. And then you have the nerve to mention Pets Warehouse! My God...


And what is the above, Robert?

If this mud slinging doesn't stop in the shape that is taking the thread will be locked or deleted. Is that what we want?

If for a short time we try to pretend to be adult, mature, and normal we could actually keep a discussion going.

Can we? 

--Nikolay


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

An honest response, Niko to an obvious flamer. Anyone else would understand that.

I mean common Niko... does any part of this statement make any amount of sense to you? Any part of it you would defend or agree with?



> Second he takes all the plants he gets and puts them in his own tanks. So he takes plants that are grown emmersed and then adapts them to his tanks so when you get them you then have to adapt them AGAIN to your tanks. Pretty hard on the plants.


Surely this statement sounds absurd to you, right?

If you wanted to keep the integrity of this thread, you should have deleted his entire post. He highjacked the thread with a flame.

A) this guy from Planted Tank registered here under an offensive name just to make this post.

B) his intention in making the post is obvious

Sully, I am sorry I aided in hijacking your post. I could tell you all sorts of things about OA aquarium. They are a very large company in Asia. The only one I know of outside of Japan that does their own hybrids and tissue culture.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Actually, I believe the idea of "emmersed is better" might have come from Claus Christensen of Tropica... on one of the ADA DVD's (I forget which one, it's the one where he is a speaker), he talks about why Tropica grows certain plants emmersed rather than submersed because they find the plants adapt better to hobbyists' tanks that way.

Once again it's probably more my fault for bringing up the ever touchy and controversial "pw" :icon_hang


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sure, most all plants are grown emersed no matter where you buy them. Many stem plants change from emersed to submersed or the reverse fairly quickly. Swords and others do it much more slowly. Emersed plants generally ship better and last longer in stores because they have more body mass.

I do not make a consience effort one way or the other. I buy them and sell them. I have the plants in tanks under strong light and C02 to keep them healthy until they are sold, not to adapt them to my tanks. There is no "adapting" to your tanks when you buy them. If you provide the right conditions for the plants they will thrive, if you do not they will die. His whole premise show a total lack of understanding and inexperience.


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

To answer the original question, OA, where your plants come from? Mostly Malaysia. Think about it.

Best Regards


----------

